# dixietan paste



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i have heard of a tanning kit call dixietan paste which is a kit that can tan your hide by just adding water to the dry mix. this is it http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/other ... UCT_ID=DTP

has anyone used this? is it any good and is it worth my 4.75?


----------

